# God Tier Aradia vs Ikaros, Astraea, Chaos and Nymph



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

assume Aradia still has her psychic powers, of which there is no indication that she lost them anyway (at least as far as I remember) but still

anyway, she takes on the Angeloid things

battle takes place in Narutoverse because why not

how does this go


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

She beats the crap out of them for eternity


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

how are they against telekinesis anyway

because Aradia before her God Tier power-up was controlling multiple meteors along with Sollux


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

all of these characters you've put aradia against look like wholesome, multi-faceted and well-developed feminist icons


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

I dont think they've shown any TK resistance. Sucks for them.


And yes Luc, they are the epitome of quality


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

best female characters in anime/manga

they have multiple dimensions of depth



~Strike Man~ said:


> I dont think they've shown any TK resistance. Sucks for them.



oh dear


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

i wonder what the schtick is with this one

probably bonds with the bumbling male protagonist after getting diddled with a crucifix


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Is Aradia capable of reality warping or has immunity to reality warping?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

the full moon in the background represents her wholeness and the completion of her character development, thereby symbolizing her freedom and growth


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Is Aradia capable of reality warping or has immunity to reality warping?



is the other side capable of resisting a time-stop and getting throttled with 100+ ton TK


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

the juxtaposition of her nun outfit and the incredibly revealing skirt symbolises the institutional repression of female sexuality

the fact that she looks about eight and is basically showing her fanny challenges societal norms


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

I think that Chaos angel does change her appearence. Only saying what I know from the fight 


What about adding in Archangel Gabriel.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> the juxtaposition of her nun outfit and the incredibly revealing skirt symbolises the institutional repression of female sexuality
> 
> the fact that she looks about eight and is basically showing her fanny challenges societal norms



the feathers in the background, meanwhile, represent the downfall of these norms as the character in the nun outfit challenges said norms


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

in fact, this image conclusively proves that red is martin luther king


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Sora no Otoshimono: More deep than people think


----------



## Monna (Aug 31, 2011)

We need more Homestuck threads, however, I've never heard of any of the characters you put Aradia up against.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> is the other side capable of resisting a time-stop and getting throttled with 100+ ton TK



Im just asking a question, is she capable of reality warping or has defense against reality warping? This is all I want to know, seriously I just want my question answered to be able to judge the scenario from a more complete perspective.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> We need more Homestuck threads, however, I've never heard of any of the characters you put Aradia up against.



this guy?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Im just asking a question, is she capable of reality warping or has defense against reality warping? This is all I want to know, seriously I just want my question answered to be able to judge the scenario from a more complete perspective.


no, but she's fast enough to react to someone who can cross interplanetary distances in seconds to a minute or two at most


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> this guy?



the best thing you'll ever see 

so much depth and development


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> no, but she's fast enough to react to someone who can cross interplanetary distances in seconds to a minute or two at most



Said someone crossed the interplanetary distance by teleportation or by actual speed?


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

Truthfully I think SNO would've been a good series if

-The ecchiness was cut
-The protag was much different. MUCH DIFFERENT.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Said someone crossed the interplanetary distance by teleportation or by actual speed?



actual speed

he can teleport too but he does it with pure speed as well


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

I think they just need to focus on the REAL plot, more than half of the series are filler, which is neat for haxx feats but I have been like 4 months waiting for real plot advance.

Behind this echiness there is really an interesting plot but it just come out like 2 times in all the year.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> actual speed
> 
> he can teleport too but he does it with pure speed as well



Well given the situation I said she takes this. The angeloids should be able to win if they can reality warp but I think they need theirs cards to do so which takes like 5 seconds bar Nymph who can directly hack reality but I think her hacking also needs some time. But I doubt they will be able to pull it in time.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> We need more Homestuck threads, however, I've never heard of any of the characters you put Aradia up against.



Thats a good thing



I also enjoyed CD and Luc's analysis of her character. Spot on.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

we do our best


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

why thank you kurou

all in a day's work


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 31, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Truthfully I think SNO would've been a good series if
> 
> -The ecchiness was cut
> -The protag was much different. MUCH DIFFERENT.



If you think the ecchi for this series is bad, try watching the Rosario+Vampire anime.  There is not a single iota of plot to be found.  Just fanservice as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> If you think the ecchi for this series is bad, try watching the Rosario+Vampire anime.  There is not a single iota of plot to be found.  Just fanservice as far as the eye can see.



I have failed time and time again to finish that.  It's terrible.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> If you think the ecchi for this series is bad, try watching the Rosario+Vampire anime.  There is not a single iota of plot to be found.  Just fanservice as far as the eye can see.



That's because you watch the anime 

The manga is much better since it has story. And the MC becomes a bad ass Ghoul. I just stopped keeping up with it because I .......well I just did.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I have failed time and time again to finish that.  It's terrible.



I've read the manga and have found it to be quite enjoyable.  The anime, on the other hand, is an utter atrocity.  The only thing even remotely good about it is the soundtrack.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

RV falls in line with To Love Ru SnO and infinite shit in terms of quality. Honestly ecchi isn't really a big problem. Look at Bastard!! for example. They are just pure shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

anime tends to butcher the original manga source at times


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

SnO is just awful though, anime or manga


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> anime tends to butcher the original manga source at times



Then the dubs butcher it even further.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> RV falls in line with To Love Ru SnO and infinite shit in terms of quality. Honestly ecchi isn't really a big problem. Look at Bastard!! for example. They are just pure shit.



Some of those have redeeming qualities.

RV- The manga has a good story. Much better than the anime with a respectable MC. Takes a while but he leaves his old wimpy self behind.

To Love Ru- No. Nothing redeamable. Maybe the art?

SnO- The plot seems to be interesting but the author had to butcher it with Ecchi and a terrible MC.

Infinite Shit- ...... The mecha designs .


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

> the mecha designs






I wont even bother adressing the rest of your post.

You are on my eternal shit list.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I wont even bother adressing the rest of your post.
> 
> You are on my eternal shit list.



Tis an honor


----------



## Engix (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> RV falls in line with *To Love Ru *SnO and infinite shit in terms of quality. Honestly ecchi isn't really a big problem. Look at Bastard!! for example. They are just pure shit.



I used to enjoy To-Love Ru until it turn into a total tit fest


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Tis an honor



Sounds like Kurou has a new shoe.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

Engix said:


> I used to enjoy To-Love Ru until it turn into a total tit fest



It was always a tit fest.


----------



## Engix (Aug 31, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> It was always a tit fest.



Not until the 2nd chapter...... wait...


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sounds like Kurou has a new shoe.



Original sin for honorary hikawa.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

Engix said:


> Not until the 2nd chapter...... wait...


I thought the second part would improve. I was wrong. Few pages in and now they are totally naked. It's practically a hentai now. And I see some pics of his sister liking him..........what?!?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Original sin for honorary hikawa.


you could say he's a 

shoe-in


----------



## Engix (Aug 31, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> I thought the second part would improve. I was wrong. Few pages in and now they are totally naked. It's practically a hentai now. And I see some pics of his sister liking him..........what?!?



I quest that wannabee of a sequel around 10 pages in


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> I've read the manga and have found it to be quite enjoyable.  The anime, on the other hand, is an utter atrocity.  The only thing even remotely good about it is the soundtrack.



In all seriousness, I can't list a single good thing about the anime.  It might just be because its existence offends my sixth gentlemanly sense.

Then again, I only started it in the first place because of a friend.

Now I have no friends to ensure that never happens again.



Original Sin said:


> The mecha designs .



Go play/read/watch something with real fucking mecha in it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Astraea doesnt deserve this rape


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Or burn, whichever happens first


----------



## Engix (Aug 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Astraea doesnt deserve this rape



Fuck Astrea, Ikaros is to good for this


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

I see a wild Spartan.

I'll punch myself in the face if degeneracy ensues.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Go play/read/watch something with real fucking mecha in it.


there's a Super Robot pimping project for a reason


Orochibuto said:


> Astraea doesnt deserve this rape





Engix said:


> Fuck Astrea, Ikaros is to good for this





Original Sin said:


> just saying. I like the designs for them.


ugh


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

That is the perfect image CD


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Go play/read/watch something with real fucking mecha in it.



just saying. I like the designs for them. I like art so if an anime or mangas art is appealing to me I try it out.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

And it goes deeper


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Go play/read/watch something with real fucking mecha in it.



Such as my favorite one, TTGL. That show is a real man's mecha show.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> there's a Super Robot pimping project for a reason



Indeed, and in an ideal world, it would be mandatory to finish all of it. 



Original Sin said:


> just saying. I like the designs for them. I like art so if an anime or mangas art is appealing to me I try it out.



Yeah, and I'm saying go look at other ones to find better. 

Like Weltall-Id, or Haow Gundam.



Spartan1337 said:


> Such as my favorite one, TTGL. That show is a real man's mecha show.



No.  It's overrated to shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2011)

It's like we just entered an endless occurrence of shit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucky for you guys you didnt saw the Dick Beam from SNO, I mean if you think SNO is unbearable this would take it for you to another level.

I actually like the series, though I am not a fanboy and if they lose like in this case I will admit it. I like it because of its free style maybe its because a lot of mangas I read are serious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Yeah, and I'm saying go look at other ones to find better.
> 
> Like Weltall-Id, or Haow Gundam.



or Ultron


----------



## zenieth (Aug 31, 2011)

TO LOVE RU...


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> or Ultron



Like quality.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Mecha ULTRON



and yep basch. It is.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 31, 2011)

*TO LOVE RU!!!*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> No.  It's overrated to shit.


it can be blown up to proportions from rabid fans(especially when they talk about Kamina) but it is a pretty awesome show.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> And it goes deeper



Aiming for dat #1 spot


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *TO LOVE RU!!!*


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Zen. Go look in the Cassandra thread for something more terrible




Wheres that from?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 31, 2011)

*TO FUCKING LOVE FUCKING RU OF FUCKING FUCK FUCKITY FUCKING TERRIBLE FUCKING FUCKERY RU!!!!*


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> it can be blown up to proportions from rabid fans(especially when they talk about Kamina) but it is a pretty awesome show.



That's your opinion.  I couldn't get into it and I consider myself a man of good taste when it comes to mecha.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

TTGL was fine as a show. But nothing special


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Wheres that from?



I think that was from Kamen Rider Blade


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

After I finish Shinkenger Ill start on Blade then


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> That's your opinion.  I couldn't get into it and I consider myself a man of good taste when it comes to mecha.



> man of good taste

Pfft. .


----------



## zenieth (Aug 31, 2011)

If I could go off on a rant of the horridness that makes up To Love Ru, I'd take up 10 pages. And I got no further than the first 15 chapters.

That incestuous pile of utter filth, degeneracy and complete insult to the slightest bit of intelligence should be burned, people who like it should be burned, the writer should be burned, manga associated with it should be burned, the company that publishes it should be burned, the anime studio that releases the anime for it should be burned.

*FLAMES AND DREAD, BLOOD AND FIRE, NOTHING BUT THE MOST HOLY OF PRIMARY IGNITIONS FOR THAT ANTITHESIS OF ALL THINGS HOLY, SWEET, PURE, QUALITY, AND HUMANE

RIP AND TEAR

REND AND EVISCERATE

DESTROY AND PERISH

BURN AND ASHEN*


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Weltall in any form > OS.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Someone wiki that shit


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

Then what is your take on Infinite shit zenieth?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Someone wiki that shit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Mecha ULTRON
> 
> 
> 
> and yep basch. It is.



*Raiden: It's like being in a nightmare you can't wake up from. *


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Weltall in any form > OS.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the SNO series but I am by no mean fanboys and if the angeloids lose a battle I will admit it.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Raiden: It's like being in a nightmare you can't wake up from. *



Indeed it is.






Also Ultron has been posted. Thread ended there.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Well played. I need more pics for my itouch.



Lol TTGL.



*My fist is the divine breath!

Blossom, o fallen seed, and draw upon thy hidden powers!! 

Grant unto thee the power of the glorious 'Mother of Destruction'!*


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Lol TTGL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No image. You lost


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> No image. You lost



Shows on my end.  Lemme just fix that...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 31, 2011)

It's over the digimon version of GaoGaiGar won.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Lol TTGL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My body wasn't ready.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't decide which kicks more ass...


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> I can't decide which kicks more ass...



Well, Sonic...

Doth thou desire the power?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Xenoblade?




Fuck yeah.




Dandy Elegance said:


> Well, Sonic...
> 
> Doth thou desire the power?



It won't cost anything, will it?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, just your life when all's said and done.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Oh, just your life when all's said and done.



Wow, what a deal!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh is that an army of the dead that I see over there?


----------

